# Creators Vertical Oscillating Engine Build



## vederstein (Aug 7, 2016)

After many months of other projects, I got the bug to build another steam engine.

This casting kit came from Myers Engine Works.







Their kits aren't the best in the world, but they're relatively inexpensive for the size of the engines.  In fact, the casting I'm starting with doesn't fully match the prints, so the plans are more like guides than requiring strict adherence.

Anyways, I'll be posting pictures as I go along and build this thing.

A note:  My lathe has a 12" swing and I needed every bit of that swing for the way I machined the main frame shown below.

...Ved.


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 8, 2016)

And pray tell me, what have you done to those castings and why?

Or are we all supposed to guess? I know, but do the uninitiated beginners?

May as well put up pictures of a marching band.


----------



## vederstein (Aug 9, 2016)

Fine.  Screw it.

I'm not really interested in doing a full, in depth build log at this time.  It can take significant effort and this engine is just a little side project. 

So I guess I won't be putting up any more pictures.  If all I'm going to get is complaints, it's not worth it.

...Ved.


----------



## deverett (Aug 9, 2016)

vederstein said:


> This casting kit came from Myers Engine Works.
> 
> ... the casting I'm starting with doesn't fully match the prints, so the plans are more like guides than requiring strict adherence.
> ...Ved.



I know what you mean about Myers plans being just a guide.  I've got the Improved Rider that I'm trying to get my head around.

For the majority of readers, please keep posting pictures and some notes of your build.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## 10K Pete (Aug 9, 2016)

I thought the pics you posted were great and, hopefully, the start of a few more. Maybe not a full log but some scenic spots along the way....

Pete


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ved.
Please keep posting because I have this kit and I'm very interested in your setups. I am sure there are quite a few of us out there that want to see this project through to completion.
Lonnie


----------



## vederstein (Aug 19, 2016)

Ok,

After the b_tchfest that was the result Blogwitch's rant over my minimal text posting, I guess I'll continue the build.  Please, if you don't like the way I document this build, don't read it.  It's just much easier that way.

Now onto the pictures. This is the machining of the cylinder.

Actually I botched it up pretty good.  When I was drilling out the bore, first I was off center.  Second, I finished the bore with my boring head.  The results were terrible.

The end result was that I transferred the part to the lathe and over-bored it there.  So I may have lost my perpendicularity from the pivot shaft to the bore.

I won't know until the engine is assembled.  If it is too screwed up, I'll put a spherical rod end on the piston rod to compensate.

Also, because of the overbore, if I cannot drill/tap the cylinder for cylinder caps, I guess I'll make larger ones and hold them on via tie rods.


----------



## vederstein (Aug 19, 2016)

Onto the crankshaft bore.

The hard part here is the final drilling/reaming.  The frame _will_ deflect under the drilling operation.  So it's important to back up the frame.

Most everything here is done to fit.  Aren't castings fun?!?!


----------



## jayville (Aug 20, 2016)

I,m no rocket scientist but even I can follow what you are doing...keep up the good work..following with much interest.....clem


----------



## vederstein (Sep 18, 2016)

Now onto the flywheel.

I like flywheels.  Other than the center bore, there's nothing critical about them, so I can just cut and not worry about sizing.  It just needs to look as good as I wish...


----------



## vederstein (Sep 18, 2016)

Next up, the base.  I just cleaned up the surfaces.

Then I eyeballed the best position for the frame mounting screws.  Then scribing with my calipers (2.90 inches), I transferred the hole position from the frame to the base.


----------



## vederstein (Sep 18, 2016)

Timing Ports:

This part is critical and I have only one chance of getting it right.

First of all:  DO NOT FOLLOW THE PRINTS!!!!

Do it to what you have.

So I created a scribe out of a small piece of brass.  I then inserted the scribe into the cylinder ports.  After that assemble the engine and slowly turn the engine scribing the port travel on into the frame.

This is where you should _not _machine.  The machining should be to the areas that are not scribed, with a bit of overlap onto the scribes.

I hope the pictures show what's going on.  If you don't get it, please ask.


----------



## vederstein (Sep 18, 2016)

Now onto a preliminary video.

As expected, the engine leaks, knocks, etc. and the video shows that.  After some adjustment and breaking in the engine ran much better and I got the flywheel oscillation out.

Pressure is about 10-15 psi here in the video.  Later on, I got it down to about 7 psi.

Onto painting, but that's another day...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR4GcZJ3tFw[/ame]


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice job machining this model. Thank you for deciding to continue showing your machining setups. I need to get started on my kit soon. I'm 67 years old and have too many projects and not enough time to get them all done.
Lonnie


----------



## vederstein (Oct 8, 2016)

Next up...

In preparation for painted, I used a Dremel tool with the rotary burr to remove the casting flash.  I did this while the engine was assembled so I only removed the flash where it was noticeable.   Also, I'm not some nut about perfect blending and smooth surfaces.

After all, 150 years ago they didn't do it, so why now?


----------



## mattty (Oct 9, 2016)

nice work, great looking engine.


----------



## vederstein (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks Matt, but it's not yet done.

Today I disassembled and prepped for painting.  It'll probably get a coat next weekend then my wife can put on embellishments.

Then it'll turn into the mantle dust collector it was destined to be.

...Ved.


----------



## bobs7-62steamair (Jan 21, 2018)

Absolutely loved your Myers Oscilating engine Machining pics. Don't be discourage by a sour grape or two, appreciate you posting the pics and comments. I have been considering purchase of that kit but will probably avoid as I only have a 10" swing lathe. Keep up the great work!
Bob


----------

